# First deer with a .444 marlin



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Took my new .444 marlin to WV this week for the early antler less season. Took a doe at a very easy for the gun 175 yards.

No tracking needed. She was thrown to the ground.

Unfortunately, I shoulder shot her quartering to. The damage to the shoulder was excessive and gruesome. I have seem many bad hits and damage, but nothing like this. The entry wound was 4 inches across. Yes, entry. There was no exit and bits of bone were all over the ground near her.

The leverevolution round is criticized by some for this issue. I will be working with a different ammo when the opportunity arises.

I make this note as many folks will be hitting the field with this round this fall. Avoid the shoulder and you should be fine.


Plus side, gun is accurate, fun to shoot, recoil isn't noticed when hunting and is Not a slug gun. Once I develop a hand load with a hard cast bullet it will be a great companion.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I shot a doe in WV with a .458 a few years ago and lost both shoulders. Instant kill but it wasn't pretty. Congrats on the kill!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good job Kevin. 175yds doesn't sound like an easy shot to me.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

175 yards for a .444 is just about dead on point of aim when sighted a couple of inches high at 100 yards. 200 yards is 2 inches low. Minute of deer, no need to adjust point of aim the entire way out to 200. With some sort of rest or a way to steady yourself and good glass on the gun and you would be surprised what most people could accomplish with a rifle.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the bullets. My son is using a 45-70 this season and we cooked up some relatively low velocity 300 grain cast bullet loads for him. He's 10, and these kick less than a 20 gauge slug or my .50 Cal muzzeloader wth 90 grains of pyrodex, compared by myself back to back. The farthest he can shoot from the stand is about 75 yards. At the range they are spot on to 100 yards which is the farthest we have shot so far. Hopefully we'll get a chance to use them during early gun season. Based on your experience I think I'll stick with the cast bullets.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. My .444 I purchased a few months ago is making it's first range trip soon


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

There is a forum that has a lot of marlin experts on it. I think it is against the rules to name it here though.

I knew it was a possibility from what I read there. There are ways around the problem, namely a different round. I'll be checking out remington and core on loads next.

I use the leverevolution round in my 30-30 without issue. But then it is smaller, lighter and not hitting with 3000 foot pounds of energy....


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I had my 444 out yesterday. The hornadys group really well in my cva.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I use the leverevolution round in my 30-30 without issue.


Not in Ohio I hope.

30-30 is not on the approved rifle cartridge list, unless they changed it
http://www2.ohiodnr.gov/news/post/o...er-proposed-deer-hunting-dates-and-bag-limits


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CWG said:


> Not in Ohio I hope.
> 
> 30-30 is not on the approved rifle cartridge list, unless they changed it
> http://www2.ohiodnr.gov/news/post/o...er-proposed-deer-hunting-dates-and-bag-limits


He did state in his post he went to West Virginia to hunt. I'm sure he knows the rules quite well.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

bobk said:


> He did state in his post he went to West Virginia to hunt. I'm sure he knows the rules quite well.


I've read _this_ thread, and his _post_ a dozen times. I don't see another state mentioned anywhere. 

I dont have time to read the entire forum, or search all of his posts.
I visit this site by clicking "new posts". 

Read this one, and thought, hey, what the **** maybe I'll save this guy some grief. 

_Guessing_ someone knows the rules?
For the record, anyone is welcome to suggest I'm doing something illegal on any of my posts, or the pics I upload.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

CWG said:


> I've read _this_ thread, and his _post_ a dozen times. I don't see another state mentioned anywhere.
> 
> It says it in the first sentence.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Gone Wishin said:


> CWG said:
> 
> 
> > I've read _this_ thread, and his _post_ a dozen times. I don't see another state mentioned anywhere.
> ...


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Wow, I missed a lot! Lol.

Yes, I am referring to WV when I talk about taking my 30-30 out instead of the .444.

If ohio allowed a 30-30, I would never own a .444 to begin with.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

As a follow up, took another deer yesterday in WV with the .444. This time I took a small buck. Placed the shot BEHIND the shoulder. Much less damage, no meat loss this time. Entrance and exit wounds similar to a 12 guage slug at close range.

Still a bang flop kill.


----------

